# Suppression d'une app dans launchpad



## polodoors (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Vous allez vous dire "encore un qui n'a pas utilisé la recherche avant de poster".
Hé bien non. Enfin je crois...

Lors d'une installation, au lieu de glisser l'app dans Applications, je l'ai glissée sur le launchpad.
Impossible désormais de la supprimer. La petite croix n'apparaît pas comme pour une désinstallation classique.

J'ai installé puis désinstallé correctement l'app pour voir, mais rien n'y fait.
J'ai redémarré etc...

Je suis preneur de tout début de solution

D'avance merci !


----------



## elamapi (21 Juillet 2011)

Je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse les dégager de la


----------



## polodoors (21 Juillet 2011)

elamapi a dit:


> Je ne suis pas sur qu'on puisse les dégager de la



C'est embêtant !


----------



## flambi (21 Juillet 2011)

tu ouvres le dossier applications dans ton Finder et la tu devrais pouvoir la mettre dans la corbeille


----------



## polodoors (21 Juillet 2011)

flambi a dit:


> tu ouvres le dossier applications dans ton Finder et la tu devrais pouvoir la mettre dans la corbeille



En faisant ainsi, je désinstalle l'application qui a été correctement installée en la glissant dans le dossier "Applications".

L'autre est complètement autonome dans le launchpad.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Une proposition ?


----------



## clems875 (22 Juillet 2011)

J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, j'ai même tenté de mettre l'icone dans la corbeille mais rien à faire, le tout serait de savoir ou est réellement stockée cette application dans le finder 
Si quelqu'un peut nous venir en aide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h53 ----------

Après beaucoup de bidoullage j'ai trouvé une solution:
 - tout d'abord supprimer le .dmg d'où l'application a été copié
 - ensuite aller dans le launchpad et cliquer sur l'application à supprimer (normalement un point d'interrogation apparait)
 - et enfin la faire glisser dans la corbeille  

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## darkatis (22 Juillet 2011)

ca fait 3 jours que je cherche, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse, a l'heure actuelle, supprimer une application du launchpad sans la supprimer réellement du dossier applications.

c'est la meme chose que sur ios, ou il faut jailbreaker l'appareil pour pouvoir enfin "cacher" des applications non utiles (comme la bourse dans mon cas).
donc attendre, il y aura surement des petits genis pour nous pondre un outils permettant un peu de customiser le launchpad, qui est très encombrés de trucs totalement inutiles, alors que c'est sensé nous faire gagner du temps pour lancer les applications.
Essayez un peu d'installer la suite adobe CS5, et la ... votre launchpad, c'est que du bonheur (très ironique comme phrase j'espere que vous l'aurez compris).

je pense pas qu'apple se decide a nous laisser customiser ...
moi je voyais pas du tout cet outils comme ca, je suis très déssus, je prefere encore mon petit dossier avec des alias, placé juste a coté de la poubelle, bien plus pratique, et au moins, j'y mets uniquement ce donc j'ai besoin, classé comme je le souhaite.


----------



## MrClaye (22 Juillet 2011)

C'est vrai qu'avec le Launchpad Apple t'empêche de créer des dossier pour classer tes app ou un dossier pour mettre toutes celles que tu ne veux pas voir. Ils sont pas sympa chez Apple.


----------



## Light_Me (22 Juillet 2011)

Pour supprimer une icône du launchpad, il faut supprimer l'application (finder) puis cliquer sur l'application en question dans le launchpad, un ? apparaitra sur l'application et la glisser dans la corbeille.


----------



## belhange (23 Juillet 2011)

Light_Me a dit:


> Pour supprimer une icône du launchpad, il faut supprimer l'application (finder) puis cliquer sur l'application en question dans le launchpad, un ? apparaitra sur l'application et la glisser dans la corbeille.



Comme sur iOS ..... Après après virer l'application ( glisser déposer dns la corbeille depuis le dossier application .... Click long sur l'appui dans le Launchpad et le $s icônes se mettent à tremble .....L'icone supprimé au préalable du dossier Applications ( donc desinstallé ) affiche une croix en haut ....1 click et ça disparait tout simplement ....


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Juillet 2011)

MrClaye a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec le Launchpad Apple t'empêche de créer des dossier pour classer tes app ou un dossier pour mettre toutes celles que tu ne veux pas voir. Ils sont pas sympa chez Apple.



C'est vrai que ton commentaire est d'une inutilité profonde.
C'est vrai que Launchpad, comme son nom l'indique est un lanceur d'applications.
C'est vrai que se retrouver avec tous les désinstallateurs et tous les composants inutiles des grosses suites comme CS5 et MS Office dans une fonctionnalité qui est censée faire gagner du temps, plutôt que se faire chier a créer des dossier pour mettre tout les crapwares, c'est au summum du bon sens.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2011)

D'une part, Launchpad peut ne pas être utilisé s'il ne plaît pas (je l'utilise parfois mais préfère encore Butler).
D'autre part il n'empêche absolument pas d'avoir ses applications bien rangées dans des dossiers du Finder.
Enfin, les dossiers propres à LaunchPad sont pratiques (comme sur iOS).

Je ne vois donc pas de raison de s'énerver.

Mais je mettrais volontiers une suggestion dans la boîte à idée d'Apple : faire qu'en tapant des caractères on sélectionne les applications correspondantes (soit par les lettres de début [sa -> safari] soit par les lettres remarquables [ffx -> Firefox] comme dans Butler ou QuickSilver).


----------



## BDZeD (28 Juillet 2011)

MrClaye a dit : "C'est vrai qu'avec le Launchpad Apple t'empêche de créer des dossier pour classer tes app ou un dossier pour mettre toutes celles que tu ne veux pas voir. Ils sont pas sympa chez Apple."..


Pour supprimer des applications du LaunchPad, je ne sais pas mais on peut créer des dossiers dans le LaunchPad en glissant l'icône d'une application sur une autre, ce qui crée un dossier contenant les icônes des deux applications. Le nom du dossier est "intuité" par le système en fonction du genre des applications concernées, mais on peut le changer en cliquant dessus et le renommant.


----------



## papayes (29 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Il existe depuis peu une petite application  gratuite qui permet en quelques cases décochées de supprimer les applications du lauchpad,
avec la possibilité tout aussi rapide de les remettre...

Signalé ici :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/210432/launchpad-control-pour-un-launchpad-sur-mesure

*Lauchpad Control* _211 KB gratuit mais don accepté  _de Herzlich Willkommen

Téléchargement :  http://chaosspace.de/dev/launchpad-control-hide-apps-from-launchpad/

Cordialement,


----------



## lococo (29 Juillet 2011)

> Mais je mettrais volontiers une suggestion dans la boîte à idée d'Apple : faire qu'en tapant des caractères on sélectionne les applications correspondantes (soit par les lettres de début [sa -> safari] soit par les lettres remarquables [ffx -> Firefox] comme dans Butler ou QuickSilver).



cmd+espace > Spotlight > tu tapes "sa" > "Enter" et Safari se lance


sinon en alternative au LaunchPad : mettre le dossier "Applications" dans le Dock (à droite)
en affichage par liste - tu peux naviguer très rapidement


----------



## Xenope (7 Août 2011)

Light_Me a dit:


> Pour supprimer une icône du launchpad, il faut supprimer l'application (finder) puis cliquer sur l'application en question dans le launchpad, un ? apparaitra sur l'application et la glisser dans la corbeille.




*Merci ça fonctionne ! *


----------



## olaiive (24 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour
J'ai commence a télécharger mavericks sur mon lieu de travail.
La connexion a eu un problème de débit et j'ai donc réessayé de télécharger plusieurs fois.
L'icone téléchargement est apparue dans launchpad mais le curseur ne défilait pas.
En arrivant chez moi j'ai souhaite relancer le téléchargement mais l'icône reste bloqué sur "en attente"
Je ne peux supprimer l'icône ni télécharger mavericks
Pourriez vous m'aider?
Merci


----------



## Djipsy5 (24 Décembre 2013)

Seules les applications provenant du Mac App Store peuvent être supprimées depuis le LaunchPad en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée. Si une application n'est pas du Mac App Store et que tu maintiens Alt pour la supprimer, elle ne fera que " se trémousser" mais n'affichera pas l'option de suppression à savoir la petite croix noire.
Voici quoi faire:
1-Rend toi dans ton dossier Applications et supprimes tout fichier se rapportant à l'application.
2-Ouvre le Terminal et tape la commande: "KillAll Dock" sans les guillemets. 
3-Lance le launchPad et l'application devrait disparaître.
4-Refais une installation propre de ton soft.

Dis moi si ça fonctionne.


Si toujours cela ne fonctionne pas, télécharge AppClean (ou CleanMyMac version d'essai) et désinstalle proprement l'application et effectue la commande Kill All Dock précédemment énoncée.


----------



## moderno31 (25 Mars 2017)

Hello
J'avais un dossier pourri dans mon LaunchPad uniquement (visible nul part ailleurs) de Adobe Creative Cloud impossible à supprimer. Suite à une désintallation de LightRoom

J'ai testé la technique de "Alt" enfoncé quand le LaunchPad est ouvert. C'est marrant les icônes se trémoussent comme sur iPhone..
J'ai été sur le fichier avec icône "?" : Tout s'est bien supprimé. Dossier et fichier pourri

Au final, toujours pareil, les applications non Apple c'est parfois la merde à retirer.


----------



## Fullcrum (25 Mars 2017)

lococo a dit:


> cmd+espace > Spotlight > tu tapes "sa" > "Enter" et Safari se lance
> 
> 
> sinon en alternative au LaunchPad : mettre le dossier "Applications" dans le Dock (à droite)
> en affichage par liste - tu peux naviguer très rapidement



@lococo tu réalise à qui tu soumets cette "brillante" astuce ?  !!!!!! mdr top inédit


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Mars 2017)

FULLCRUM a dit:


> @lococo tu réalise à qui tu soumets cette "brillante" astuce ?  !!!!!! mdr top inédit



Tu ne réalises pas que ce post dates de 2011 ?


----------



## Locke (26 Mars 2017)

J'allais faire la même réflexion.


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Mars 2017)

Huh non !! En lisant l'historique j'ai pas fais attention aux dates, mais plus regardé ce qui à été dit. Merdasse


----------



## devy (26 Mars 2017)

C'est clairement un problème récurent sur tout les forums.

Ce que je trouverai pas mal, ce serait d'avoir une inscription en arrière plan de grande taille et en diagonale du type 
" Attention, cette réponse date de plus de 1 an.." 

Regarder la date est un réflexe pour peu de monde ( et surtout pas moi ), il faut un truc qui saute aux yeux.

Reste à savoir si ajouter un arrière plan automatiquement aux messages de plus de x mois/années est faisable. 

a+


----------



## Fullcrum (26 Mars 2017)

@devy , tu te fais avoir qu'une fois, perso je ferrais plus attention à l'avenir ...


----------



## moderno31 (11 Avril 2017)

Merci.
En fait on m'a fait appuyer sur ALT quand le Launch Pad est actif (je ne m'en sers pas assez, très bonne commande). Et ça m'a fait comme dans l'iPhone les app gigotent. Ya plus qu'a effacer. Toutes les applications ne peuvent pas se supprimer de cette manière


----------



## Anthonio (26 Mai 2021)

Je suis bien au courant que cette discussion date de 2011, mais ayant eu le même problème que vous 10 ans plus tard, je me permets d'ajouter ma contribution. Pour ma part, j'ai glissé l'application du launchpad (que je n'arrivais pas à supprimer avec la touche alt ou option) dans le dock. Puis une fois l'application apparue dans le dock, je n'ai eu qu'à "right clik" sur l'application et "afficher dans le finder". Une fois l'application trouvée, placer dans la corbeille et basta !


----------

